# Any tips on auto flowering dwarfs?



## El Duderino (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok, so I ordered some seeds the other day. I got the Auto Flowering Dwarf Mix from Lowryder. My question is how do I get more than 1 main kola? 

I know the basic idea and have done it with bagseed but am unsure of when to top with an auto flowering variety. When do you cut if its always in the bud stage?


----------



## lampshade (Apr 1, 2009)

El Duderino said:


> Ok, so I ordered some seeds the other day. I got the Auto Flowering Dwarf Mix from Lowryder. My question is how do I get more than 1 main kola?
> 
> I know the basic idea and have done it with bagseed but am unsure of when to top with an auto flowering variety. When do you cut if its always in the bud stage?


ive never seen a topped lowryder but you can top anytime in bud phase. Just try to do it as early as possible. And only remove the smallest amount possible from the top. Lamp


----------



## RichED (Apr 1, 2009)

Im growing diesel ryder now when sex was shown i took off their heads sex normally show around 17 to 20 days treat them as a seedling for two weeks just drugstore water third week start food every other day start at about one fifth strenth work up to about one half strenth the are very fussy and dont like nuts full strenth. They like root stimulator dont like transplant. In seventh week just give water flush in eigth you are good to go good grow to you bro im out.


----------



## El Duderino (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys. The only reason I ask is b/c the pic on the breeders pack shows a single plant growing in soil with 5-7 HUGE buds growing from it. Ive grown a couple of bagseed grows and did well but was unsure of an autoflower variety. These are the seeds Im growing. 







Who WOULDNT want thier plants to look like this?


----------



## SayWord (Apr 2, 2009)

true that. maybe lst?


----------



## Jizzmaster0 (Apr 5, 2009)

LST and Topping wouldnt work too well with plants that have no veg phase to speak of. You will only be stressing the plant during the flowering phase which is how u tell if its male or female anyway. With the dwarves just give them alot of light and 20/4 times and not crazy with the nutes. They are aggressive flowering and will yield a goodly amount for their size. Totally worth it as quality and price are good and varieties keep coming out regularly. Happy growing, dont stress the autos! and no u cannot clone them either

P.S. The stock photo loos fantastic because it was probably the best plant ever built, under good lighting to keep the bud growth fat and its taken at a top angle where everything looks better on a flowering plant. Gotta love marketing!


----------



## Marywhanna (Apr 16, 2009)

awesome i just odered the same bean pack, i also got a few seeds free im so pumped to grow some AF


----------



## strangerdude562 (Apr 16, 2009)

You can LST and have each branch bent horizontally, Jorge Cervantes explained this method in his Marijuana growing Bible and I have tried it before on an Indica and had great success.


----------



## blazinbudsforever (Apr 16, 2009)

I LST'd my plant to help with light penetration and I think it helped somewhat. My lowryder 2 has like 5 colas that are notable. Im not sure if it was a phenotype or just because I used hydro or what take a look at my grow and one tip DO NOT USE FULL STRENGTH NUTES WHATEVER YOU DO ! k bye (pic is of about a 1/4th of the total size of the plant) 24inches


----------

